# 'Survival in Limbo' true documentary



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I watched this vid *'Survival in Limbo'* last night about a guy who planned to spend 18 months alone on South Georgia Island as a sort of "personal experiment" in 1961.
He took 11 tons of food, supplies, hut building materials, a couple of spare tents, a dinghy and even booze with him, so he didn't need to do any hunting or fishing and could simply sit with his feet up the whole time, so what could possibly go wrong? 
(I won't give the ending away except to say he didn't make the 18 months)..
He took a film crew back there 15 years later to make this docu telling the tale-


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I watched a little and will watch it all when I get a chance. Very interesting. I especially love this guys demeanor. He could give "The Most Interesting Man In The World" a run for his money! :lol:


----------

